# Multirolle zum Brandungsangeln



## Nordisch555 (11. August 2014)

Hallo, 

da ich sowieso gerade eine Multirolle für Norwegen suche, überlege ich mir, ob man damit nicht auch Brandungsangeln gehen kann. 

Das gerade Ablaufen der Schnur müsste ja weite Würfe begünstigen.  

Was meint ihr?

Um Perücken zu vermeiden gibt es Avet Rollen z.B. mit Magic Cast. 

Kurz um, ich überlege den Einsatzbereich meiner zukünftigen Norwegenrolle aufs Brandungsangeln zu erweitern, in dem ich diese mit der Magic Cast Option wähle. 

Es soll eine Avet JX (37 mm schmale Spule) werden. 

Wer angelt von euch in der Brandung mit Multi?
Welche nutzt ihr?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Ganz unüblich ist es ja nicht, wenn ich mich an alte Photos aus Angelzeitschriften erinnerer die an der Atlantik bzw. Pazifikküste geschossen worden sind.   

Viele Grüße


----------



## hydrophil (11. August 2014)

*AW: Multirolle zum Brandungsangeln*

ahoi,

brandung und multi passt super zusammen und das werfen macht RICHTIG laune. 

die avets sind OK, mehr nicht, taete ich allerdings nie im leben kaufen.
sie haben probleme, dass bei hohem bremsdruck die lager zerknurpseln...

auserdem bauen die avets seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr hoch, so dass du die spule nur gut gehalten bekommst, wenn du monstergrosse pranken hast.

rollen, die sowohl vom strand, als auch in N vom boot fantastisch funktionieren sollten, sind:

- penn fathom 15

- daiwa saltist [und die neue black and gold in groesse 20]

- shimano torium 14

alle vorgenannten rolen haben zentrifugalbremsen, lassen sich aber [was an sich quatsch ist] auf magnet umruesten.

auch gut werfend, aber haptisch ******** sind die penn 515/525mag2

gruss,
marc


----------



## Nordisch555 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Multirolle zum Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Marc,

danke für deine Antwort.  
Ich sehe schon, so einfach lassen sich meine Wünsche nicht vereinen. 
Wenn ich recht sehe, habe deine Vorschläge recht breite Spulen und Linkskand ist auch selten. 

Ich bin halt Multirollenanfänger und hätte es gern recht einfach zu Beginn. 

Mich wundert deine Einschätzung zu Avet, von vielen werden sie seit Jahren als sehr gute Rollen angesehen. Soll das alles nur gutes Marketings sein? #t ;+

Viele Grüße


----------



## hydrophil (11. August 2014)

*AW: Multirolle zum Brandungsangeln*

ahoi,

ich haette mir fast auch mal ne avet SX gekauft und habe mich seinerzeit intensiv in den UK foren eingelesen.
dort war es scheinbar so, dass die avets viel gekauft wurden und den leuten dann nach harter beanspruchung auffiel, dass die lager sich zerlegten, wenn man die schiebebremse richtung MAX zudrehte ...

das passierte wohl sehr reproduzierbar so dass davon ausgegangen wird, dass es sich um einen bug handelt, der konstruktionsbedingt scheint.

ich bin weder maschinenbauer, noch physiker und kann es dir nicht erklaeren, aber schau bei interesse mal bei 
www.worldseafishing.com 
rein -> dort findest du viel information [ und viele gebrauchte avets ;-) ]

ueber eine rechtshaendige rolle taete ich net allzuviel nachdenken - nach einer sehr kurzen eingewoehnung geht "rechtskurbeln" einwandfrei.
fuer mich fuehlt sich "linkskurbeln" mittlerweile komisch an...

breite spule
man sagt [glaube ich], dass die rotationsgeschwindigkeit der spule umso hoeher ist, je groesser ihr durchmesser [also die schnurmenge]. daher haette eine breite spule theoretisch vorteile, was die wurfweite angeht, da ihr "durchmesser" langsamer abnimmt.
jedenfalls werfen sich vol bespulte rollen oftmals sehr viel zickiger, als wenn schon etwas schnur runter ist.

ich besitze uA ne fathom 12 und 15 und werfe beide gleich weit.
mit ner breiten spule hatte ich nie stress, auch nicht beim zurueckkurbeln von nem fetten klumpen kraut...

die fathom 12koennte daher ein guter kompromiss fuer dich sein.

bekommste aber eher in UK< als in sauerkrautland.

marc


----------



## Wiederanfänger (11. August 2014)

*AW: Multirolle zum Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Nordisch,

Marc weiß schon ( meistens zumindest) 
wovon er bei den Multirollen redet.

Die Avet kenne ich nicht. Ich selber werfe und Angel sehr
gerne die Penn 525 Mag2. Damit kommen selbst 
Anfänger schnell gut klar.

Wenn du mal sehen willst wie viele verrückte
Werfer ihren Hobby nachgehen, so solltest du dich im September auf nach Kiel machen.
Da ist die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Surfcasting.

Wir sehen da immer sehr gerne neue Gesichter.

Hier steht auch ziemlich viel zu dem Thema:

http://s221258669.online.de

Mach bloß weiter mit deiner Idee.

Es lohnt sich.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Nordisch555 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Multirolle zum Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,

danke euch beiden für die Anregungen. 

Ich werde mir wohl erstmal die einfacher bedienbare Multi fürs Norwegenangeln holen. 

Ende nächsten Jahres nehme ich dann das Projekt, Brandungsangeln mit Multi in Angriff. 

Bis dahin Petri Heil!  #h

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## basslawine (12. August 2014)

*AW: Multirolle zum Brandungsangeln*



Nordisch555 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich werde mir wohl erstmal die einfacher bedienbare Multi fürs Norwegenangeln holen.
> ...


  Uihh, schon nach 2 Stunden die Idee des Multi-Brandungsangelns wieder verworfen!!!

Wenn Du dich im Endeffekt schon für eine avet entschieden hast, warum nicht die mit Magic Cast?
Damit hast du dann wenigstens die Möglichkeit, die Brandungsangelei mit der Multi zu testen (aber Vorsicht! macht süchtig!).

Wie Hydrophil schon schrieb: die Avets waren eine ganze Zeitlang "The dogs bollocks" bei den Brandungsanglern in UK, jetzt tauchen die Langzeiterfahrungen mit zerherbelten Lagern auf, das mag zwar ein Design Bug sein. Aber dann ist es einer der harmloseren Sorte, denn Lager lassen sich (kostengünstig) tauschen und dann ist alles wieder fein.
Ich kenne eigentlich keine Brandungsmulti ohne Schwachpunkt, was im Endeffekt auch nicht ausbleiben kann, das Ziel lautet ja: möglichst leicht, ordentlich Bremskraft, hohe Übersetzung, aber trotzdem sehr weit schmeißen (also leichtläufig UND kontrollierbar), irgendwo ist dann die Sollbruchstelle und das kann im schlimmsten fall auch das Gehäuse (cage) sein, zwischenzeitlich bekanntes Problem der Penn 525/535.
Bei den 6500 Abus zerruppt es das Messinggetriebe, bei der Daiwa 7HT Mag die Aufnahme der Kurbelachse, bei den frühen Shimano Speedmasters waren die Spulenseitenwände zu dünn, Schnur zu stramm aufgespult.... kkkrrrrrk, geplatzt!
Mag sich anhören wie ein Horrorkabinett, ist aber bei Multis meistens (ausnahme Cage-Bruch) durch einfachen Ersatz der Schwundteile wieder rückgängig zu machen (ich habe mal versucht ne festsitzende Daiwa-Stationärheckrollenbremse wieder gangbar zu machen,  bin aber einfach nicht rangekommen, weil wirklich alles fest war und habe die Rolle in den Wertstoffsack gesteckt, das habe ich selbst bei völlig mißhandelten Multis noch nicht erlebt).

Also, probiers aus! Die Avet ist eine nach amerikanischen Gesichtspunkten (V8|bigeyes) konstruierte Rolle, die dir sicherlich bei Vermeidung völligen Mißbrauchs jahrelang treue Dienste leisten wird, der Aufpreis fürs MC ist vernachlässigbar, aber dann kann sie auch Brandung!

Gruß Marco


----------

